# New to Site



## Shirleyican14 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am new to Sailnet. I am looking to buy a used sailboat between 22-25 foot with a trailer this Fall. I owned a 25' Hunter about 10 years ago and felt it was a little too big to sail solo. I am still a beginner. Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard! A lot of folks have opinions about different sailboats. How are you going to use yours?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet. 

For a beginner, I would suggest anything in the O'Day/Catalina/Venture lines. They all made 22 footers. At least I think O'Day did. A sail club member has a Mariner 19 that he tools around the Chesapeake in. 

Now, if you're planning to sail across the Pacific, that's a different conversation.


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

I have an EDEL540 that I really like.. Its super beamy and has an actual fixed keel so its super beginner friendly (super stable). Only downside is I need 3.5 feet to float it off the trailer.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, there are a ton of boats 20 feet and under that could work for you depending on budget. Some have cabins you can overnight in, others not so much, it really depends on where you plan to sail and what you want to spend. Let us know those items, whether you are trailering, dry docking or keeping in a slip and we may be able to provide you with some specific boats.


----------



## Shirleyican14 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for replying .. I want to trailor the boat and take it out on weekend overnights and longer excursions. I would like a nice size, comfortable cabin with a port o potty, and a sink. I'm looking to spend around $4000-$5000.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Can you leave it near the water or do you need to trailer it home after every trip?


----------



## Shirleyican14 (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't gotten that far yet... Most likely I will rent a slip or mooring for the summer and then trail or it back home. S


----------

